# Tampa Bay Devil Rays Promo Code ?



## Detailor (Apr 18, 2006)

My teen daughter and I will be in the Tampa area for a few days in June and may have time to attend a D-Rays game.  The team has a 2 for Tuesday promotion (2 tickets for the price of one) that they advertise in the Tampa Tribune on Tuesdays and Sundays.  I am hoping that someone can help me with the promo code that appears in the paper. 
Anyone in Tampa?

Thanks,
Dick Taylor


----------



## Vodo (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Dick -

I went through Sunday's Trib and found no D-Rays ads at all.  Are you certain they're offering "Two Fer Tuesdays" this season?  New owner, possibly new promos.  I checked their website and did a general web search and found only an item about Two Fer Tuesday for the 2005 season, nothing for 2006.

We watch the Rays on television, but rarely attend games because we're on the eastern side of Hillsborough County and they're on the western end of Pinellas County - just too long a trek for us (we're only casual baseball fans - way more into the Lightning and the Bucs).  I do believe that they've done away with charging for parking this season and made a lot of other fan-friendly improvements.  We'll probably take in at least one game to see what all the hullabaloo is about.

In any event, if I see any promotions, I'll let you know.  

Cindy


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 18, 2006)

Dick,

The promotion is listed under the Diamond Days link on the Devil Rays website.

Here's the link for the info http://tampabay.devilrays.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/tb/ticketing/y2006/diamond_days.jsp


Richard


----------



## Detailor (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks Cindy, I appreciate you checking for me.

The website continues to show the promo for this year as part of the Tribune's Diamond Days promotions (2 for Tuesdays and Web Saver Wednesdays). Sounds like they're trying to do some things to build the fan base - they surely need more fans if they're going to be able to afford to keep the franchise in St. Pete - though I think they do pretty well when the Yankees or Red Sox are in town.  Nothing will do it as well as winning though - like the Lightning and Bucs.  

Oh, well, if you come across anything please keep me in mind.

Thanks,
Dick


----------



## Vodo (Apr 18, 2006)

By golly, I missed that on their website.  I even did a site search for Tuesdays and it didn't show up.  I guess you have to know where to look, huh?

We don't subscribe to the Tuesday Trib, just Thursday through Sunday, so I can't check today's, but I'll look again on Sunday.

Cindy


----------



## wcfr1 (Apr 18, 2006)

If your coming down for a visit check out this web site. It's loaded with to do info about the area.
http://www.tampaattractions.com/


----------



## Detailor (Apr 19, 2006)

wcfr1 said:
			
		

> If your coming down for a visit check out this web site. It's loaded with to do info about the area.
> http://www.tampaattractions.com/



Lou-
That's a great site.  Thanks for the link!

Dick Taylor


----------

